# New forum ideas!



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

Ok so we would like a dealer ratings page

and

how about a legal page or at least some links to help people like :

http://www.dti.gov.uk/ccp/topics1/facts ... odsact.htm
http://www.dti.gov.uk/ccp/topics1/facts/cars.htm#q9

;D


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

And a warranty ratings page?
???


----------



## skooby (Feb 15, 2004)

AS a sort of sidewys question to the first post info, when you buy a new car you are asked to sign say that the car in machanicaly sound, I am not a machanic so how should I know.

Last time a bought a new car I ammended the form to the efect of saying that I do not know or agree that the car is satifactory.

The saleman was not to bothered by this, which lead me to think that they know this is not legal binding and is just a way to try to deter poeple from getting refunds if they are not satisfied with the car due to machincal fault or any pre-excisting condition or damage that may come to light latter.

Mind you at the end of the day its 'buyer beware' which sux.

Skooby


----------

